# General Business Category > Marketing Forum >  Essential Tips for Better SEO ??

## omilma

Hey..
  Guys i just want to ask a question from all of you just for newbies help.. share your Essential Tips for Better SEO ??
 waiting for your replies

----------


## DeonT

I recently did an interview with a SEO and online marketing expert, which might give you some ideas in this regard. Check it out here.

----------

Spartan (11-Jul-13)

----------


## Spartan

this is awsum, thanks for the share, i book marked this for later  :Big Grin:

----------


## edwards

for better and essential seo i will suggest you to do forum posting and blog posting. Write unique articles and post on the site and link building and back linking is also effective for good search engine optimization to get positive response.

----------


## Wiz

SEO - Search engine optimization consists of two parts mainly, On-page seo and off page SEO.
You should read on both topics and gain as much as knowledge.
A basic guide to SEO

Ensure your website is made for user's and not search engines. Make it visitor friendly and user's will follow.

Wiz.

----------


## Honey497

Here are some tips for doing SEO properly:
- Always post authentic content on guest posting, article submission and blog posting sites.
- Update your website frequently.
- Build your backlinks on high pr and high domain authorities sites.
- Use social media sites.

----------


## taftimes

Thanks Deon for sharing this interview. It's really nice!

----------


## ramonthomas

Have a long term view of SEO. My blogs have consistently increased in traffic the more I focussed on original content instead of republishing. Make sure you link back to your own content as you write more and more articles. Be specific on the keywords, use Google Webmaster and other tools to see what keywords you are ranking for. CuteRank is also a great tool to monitor your SERP (Search Engine Results Pages) for a set of keywords. 

Feel free to post your website and I will send you specific feedback on what to fix.

----------


## comparepandauk

Thanks for all for sharing the information.

----------


## Antoine from Public Ideas

Link your website with a Google + account & youtube account. It will help a lot  :Wink:

----------


## Blurock

I can recommend Red Giant for your website and SEO. They had us on the 1st page of Google search in the 1st week!   :Big Grin:

----------


## OldGoat

In guessing you have zero competition ☺

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## Abhi71

> Hey..
>   Guys i just want to ask a question from all of you just for newbies help.. share your Essential Tips for Better SEO ??
>  waiting for your replies


Focus on both on page and off page activities.

----------


## Tushar bhosale

Blog posting , backlink submission, article submission , social bookmarking submission it will helps to improve your SEO.

----------


## adriel39

21 Killing SEO Techniques You Can Use Right Now ''Latest Update''

1. Find Broken Link Building Opportunities on Wikipedia
2. Discover Untapped Keywords on Reddit
3. Update, Upgrade and Republish Old Blog Posts 
4. Copy Adwords Ads to Make Killer Title and Description Tags
5. Find A+ Link Prospects on AllTop
6. Use Benefit-Focused Content Curation
7. Link Out to Authority Sites
8. Send Juice to Pages Sitting on Page 2 or 3
9. Add This One Word to Your Outreach Emailand Increase Your Response Rate by 45%
10. Write Mini Blog Posts for YouTube Descriptions
11. Reverse Engineer the Results on Page 6
12. Embed Long Tail Keywords In Title Tags
13. Hack Wikipedia for Keyword and Topic Ideas
14. Use Best of Lists to Find Awesome Link Targets
15. Publish Content With At Least 1,800Words
16. Remember the First Link Priority Rule
17. Create Your Own Keywords
18. Find Undiscovered Keywords With This Little-Known Tool.
19. Use Expert Roundups to Generate Links and Social Shares on Autopilot
20. Find Niche-Specific Link Building Opportunities Using Flippa
21. Use Facebook Ads for Keyword Research

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

This sounds very early 2000s

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## rawoke

Its  long but pack full of advise
https://moz.com/blog/local-search-ra...y-results-2017
This is the yearly MOZ Ranking Factors Survey. 
Its interesting to see how big the local factors has become. All of this is important but if I can sum it up in a word: "Content"

----------


## Kathy50

*SEO* is highly technical and should be implemented carefully.
What i find *Search engine optimization*, always depends on the tricks rather than its procedure.
For example, in online market people wouldnt search with your business name rather than product so its clear that your product page should be optimized more than your landing page.
Because the basic concept is you should be found when users are searching what you providing to them.
Here I am gonna mention  some simple growth hack facts for SEO.
1.	Knowledge on Webmaster Guidelines
2.	Make a list of *keywords* you want to rank for with their search *volume and competition*.
3.	Find out your *competitors* for your *Keywords*.
4.	Analyze their *pages/blogs/articles Domain age & authority*, Links pointing back to this particular website/page, Proper *on-page SEO tactics*, overall marketing strategy
5.	Distribute your keywords on *Titles, Descriptions, Headings & Content, Images Titles & URLs*.
6.	Find *Viral content* for those keywords.
7.	7. Start *link building* doing* off page SEO*
8.	Try to get as much *backlinks from high authority domains*.

There are so many facts that couldnt be described in this short brief ,hope you find it helpful and for more further information you can find me at here.

----------


## lenaolsen

Two Points: 

- On-page SEO (make sure your website has no technical errors and has a clear structure. Invest your time and resources into delivering the best UX, if your users like the website --> the search engine will as well)
- Off-page SEO (make people talk about your brand. Establish successful marketing campaign, get back links from external resources...make people aware of who you are)

----------


## GeorgePrude

To become a better SEO, he should be a content expertise with strategic thinking, have amiable attitude and passion towards work..

----------


## New Perspective studio

> 21 Killing SEO Techniques You Can Use Right Now ''Latest Update''
> 
> 1. Find Broken Link Building Opportunities on Wikipedia
> 2. Discover Untapped Keywords on Reddit
> 3. Update, Upgrade and Republish Old Blog Posts 
> 4. Copy Adwords Ads to Make Killer Title and Description Tags
> 5. Find A+ Link Prospects on AllTop
> 6. Use Benefit-Focused Content Curation
> 7. Link Out to Authority Sites
> ...


Some of these are valid but many google has discredited somewhat because of abuse and lack of proper ability to monitor on websites. Im surprised nobody is talking about one of the biggest seo factors and a newer on at that instead of repeating these same old boring list that we all know. User metrics and user generated content. No 19 will put you on the fast track to getting your website penalised. And lastly much of what you mention revolves around keywords and ads infarct almost half, it can only take you so far. You need a combination of good content, keywords , user metrics , social media signals that are fair and legitimate. Having 10000 sicial media signals and a few baklinks will tell google somethings up , having all the riht content and bad user metrics will tell google somethings up. 

In all honesty when and you may spend a year or six months to make it to that first page and realise how much you are losing to paid advertising. Invest money to make money.  ( because thats what google really wants you to do )

----------


## ender56

the most important thing is that you assert your authority and have a solid strategy for your company

----------


## kylojoe

Some tips for doing SEO:-
Link your website to other relative content websites
Post unique content on blog and article sites 
Mention your targeted keyword in your description and title
You can post Infographic, image and video on social media sites
Make your website Google friendly
Optimize your website content

----------


## JassicaT

just link up your site on 100+ high quality social site like facebook, twitter, pinterest etc and also do directory submission for better results.

----------


## New Perspective studio

One that i had forgotten to mention write a blog or create content that focus on pre sale questions to your client that way you get to engage with them earlier in their sales journey and if done corectly you can use that content or those articles to move them to the next phase of your sales funnel.

----------


## lynsofia

You want to know the basic concept of digital marketing in SEO. To optimize your whole site for the search engine you will need to follow some points. 

- Remove unwanted things that slow down your website
- Links to another website with relevant keyword and content
- Content Always Used by Webmaster Guidelines (Ideal Lenght of Content)
- Encourage other Trustworthy websites to Likes Your Service or Posts 
- Write unique and relevant meta description for every separate page
- Always Used Readable and User-Friendly URL
- Build Movement on Social Media Services
- Always prefer right keyword on image tags
- Post Consistently unique content with visual effect

----------

